# Ghost Shrimp Eating Snails?



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

So I keep seeing my ghosties picking up the snails and picking at them. But then they drop them and the snail seems fine. I have some baby mystery snails and pond snails. 

Has anyone had this problem? 
Can they actually get to the snail if they have the trapdoor? 

Maybe they are the ones actually eating the pond snails since the assassins I bought don't seem to eat any!


----------



## Marlow (May 29, 2013)

Woah that's freaky oO I didn't know any shrimp to do that to snails.. I know Ghost shrimp can pick on and eat smaller shrimps like cherries, though, so maybe..I guess they're aggressive shrimp? It would make sense since they are less algae eating shrimp and moreso carnivorous shrimp. 

I really don't know the answer, but i'm sure any mystery snail adults or other snails with trapdoors would be fine if they didn't get too stressed out.


----------



## Kumo (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think it's possible for the ghost shrimp to eat the snails. Heck, most of the time you have to worry about someone else eating the shrimp. Unless the snail has died, perhaps.


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

It doesn't look like they are killing them. But they do pick at the small snails. It just worries me. Lol


----------

